
Creating small docker images - nergal
https://www.cygate.se/blogg/extreme-docker-images-att-optimera-sina-dockers/
======
ahazred8ta
TL;DR - They started with a 641MB dockerfile based on Ubuntu and Go, and
whittled it down to 524KB and then 53.6kB. They took a busybox distro (they
suggest Alpine), built with -t minify -squash -compress, and used the UPX
minifying packer.

English version:
[https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=sv&u=https:/...](https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=sv&u=https://www.cygate.se/blogg/extreme-
docker-images-att-optimera-sina-dockers/)

